# Sticky  Lake and Stream Data for Central Ohio



## Net

*US Army Corps of Engineers:*

Lake Levels and Outflow

*US Geological Survey (USGS):*

Lake Levels
Olentangy River - Below Delaware Dam
Big Walnut Creek - Below Hoover Dam


Alum Creek - Below Alum Dam
Scioto River - Frank Rd
Scioto River - Below O'Shaughnessy Dam
Scioto River - Prospect

*Ohio DNR:*

Lake Drawdown Schedule


----------



## bruce

Thanks NET.


----------



## todd61

Thanks!!!!


----------



## acklac7

Thanks Net, Scioto gauge below Oshay should be on there too, often times Oshay will skew the flow for the river downstream.


----------



## Net

acklac7 said:


> Thanks Net, Scioto gauge below Oshay should be on there too, often times Oshay will skew the flow for the river downstream.


Added. Thanks AJ


----------



## FOSR

BTW those USGS gauge pages are set by default to a 31-day lookback, you can change the number of days. 

If you really feel geeky you can set them to give the data in a tab-separated format, then feed that into a spreadsheet and draw your own graphs - that way, you can put the data from two or more gauges into one graph.


----------



## Snyd

Awesome - Thanks Net!


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Streamstalker, thanks a ton! Very apreciated here...


----------



## jbpitt

This is great info!


----------



## DarbyD

Thanks for explaining. Very useful info.


----------



## Ftw112

Thank you for posting this very useful information. For anyone using a Smartphone, there is an app called River Data that organizes this information based on which flow and gage you choose. You can search any state in the country for your River/stream of choice and even save them as favorites. Pretty convenient. Thanks again Streamstalker.


----------



## GoCubsGo

Very useful. Thanks! I have never quite understood this information. I appreciate you taking the time to explain the information in detail.


----------



## jason78

http://www.lrh-wc.usace.army.mil/wm/?basin/sci


----------



## acklac7

Prediction Gauge for the Scioto (Columbus). Sweet little tool.

http://water.weather.gov/ahps2/hydrograph.php?wfo=iln&gage=colo1


----------



## RiparianRanger

`


----------



## Net

BronzebackFanatic said:


> Is there a way to change the date on the discharge temperature website?


It currently shows a 4 month running view, which I've always found to be sufficient. I'm not really sure if they make any of their historical data available to the public. 

Thanks,
Terry


----------



## RiparianRanger

`


----------



## Garica Ward

Thanks a lots for your suggestion.


----------



## acklac7

Created a Custom Gage Page for Central Ohio. Quite useful.

https://waterdata.usgs.gov/oh/nwis/...multiple_site_no,realtime_parameter_selection


----------



## acklac7

Clarity/Turbidity (and temp) gauge for the Scioto just south of Columbus. Cool stuff.

https://waterdata.usgs.gov/nwis/uv?...d=7&begin_date=2019-11-29&end_date=2020-01-18


----------



## cottonwoodbloom

https://maps.waterdata.usgs.gov/mapper/wateralert/instructions_wa.html

You can receive a text message when your selected conditions are met.


----------

